

What OS is used in super computers? - gopalanj

Just wondering hat OS is used in super computers?
======
andreroehrig
Linux is quite dominating… <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TOP500>

~~~
gopalanj
Thank you

------
marginalboy
IBM's z/OS runs on mainframes, usually, and often a proprietary flavor of Unix
runs on supercomputers with many nodes.

